# VTAC 1-5 Drill with AR/15



## 8'Duece (Jun 4, 2009)

An excellent piece of instruction from Kyle Lamb. 

HERE: http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to/v...gets-with-a-rifle-using-the-1-5-drill-274594/


----------



## koz (Jun 5, 2009)

So far behind...

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18549


----------

